# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  کمک در مورد ساختن برنامه قابل اجرا در لینوکس

## babak869

با سلام
کسی میدونه چطور میشه در دلفی برنامه نوشت که در لینوکس قابل اجرا باشه.من از قسمت
New Clx Application برنامه رو مینویسم.اما پکیج برای لینوکس درست نمیکنه.اگه ممکنه کامل توضیح بدید.ممنون میشم

----------


## Inprise

دلفی پکیجی برای لینوکس تولید نمیکنه ؛ تو میتونی برنامه هائی سازگار با CLX بنویسی که روی لینوکس و با استفاده کایلیکس کامپایل و قابل استفاده بشن ؛ اگر مایلی کامپایل و دیباگ برای لینوکس رو روی خود محیط دلفی انجام بدی بهتره یه نگاهی به CrossKylix‌ بندازی . چیز جالبیه

----------


## m-khorsandi

درود

با اجازه جناب Inprise
http://crosskylix.untergrund.net/#download

----------


## babak869

با تشکر از همگی
از جوابتون ممنونم.مخصوصا از دوست خوبم آقای خرسندی عزیز که همیشه منو کمک کردن.
موفق باشید

----------

